# Hello from VT



## Granges Grim Ghouls (Jan 31, 2009)

Hello, I wanted to introduce my self. I am Sandra from Vermont. I have been haunting my house for 10 years. I love every moment of it. I am looking forward to chatting with you.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome to a great forum GGG. Glad to have you join, got any pics from those 10 yrs of haunting??? = )


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

hey hey, welcome, and fork over the pics already.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and welcome


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello Hello Hello.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Devils Chariot said:


> hey hey, welcome, and fork over the pics already.


Ah ha ha ha. Your a riot DC. And absolutely right....where are the pics?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello, welcome to the forum!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here Sandra....and they are right....give us the pictures!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Granges! My parents are both from Vermont (Addison and Vergennes - quite a bit south of where you are) and I still have family up there. I don't think any of them are haunters, though


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, GGG!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Good to have you at Haunt Forum. Mix and mingle nicely with the rest of the inmates


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome G's


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Sandra


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome.


----------

